# What do you do with the fish guts after cleaning fish?



## LindyRigger (Apr 13, 2004)

What does everyone do with their fish guts after cleaning fish...especially when trash pick up is not for several days? I have been cleaning my perch and throwing the waste in my trash but have to wait several days until trash pickup. The odor gets pretty ripe. Does anyone have any suggestions.
LindyRigger


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Step 1: double or tripple bag it.
Step 2: throw it in the freezer until trash pickup
Step 3: do NOT tell the lady its in there


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

My avatar image is from Duranceaux Park in Columbus. I suppose there are reasons why they put NO FISH GUTS stickers on the trash cans.

+1 on freezing, that's what I do with anything that would get ripe in the trash can, including meat wrappers or bones from making soup stock.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

I bury them in the garden or the flowerbed areas, the tomatoes, green beans, and other veggies really do well, so do the flowers we plant... id like to THINK its because of the fish guts ...but who knows.


----------



## Steelheadphycho (Mar 12, 2012)

Fishlandr75 said:


> I bury them in the garden or the flowerbed areas, the tomatoes, green beans, and other veggies really do well, so do the flowers we plant... id like to THINK its because of the fish guts ...but who knows.


Oh yes, my parents garden is awesome due to the nutrients in the soil from the decomposing fish carcuses. 
It's composting. 

Or you could toss them in yer neighbors dog kennel ........... Just kidding! I'd never do that!
Steelhead PSYCHO!


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)




----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

I don't eat/clean fish very often, but when I do I always just toss the guts in the fire pit and burn them.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

about the only fish i clean anymore is when i go to erie. and the cleaning station has a freezer for them. back when i did clean alot of fish or now if i do decide to clean a few, i do the bag and freeze untill the night before trash day, then i just put them in the trash.

a few years ago a couple of friends came up from tenn and we went to erie. i was letting them have all the fish we had caught. had them in a cooler with ice. they went to visit some other friends then then was going home. about 2 weeks later i was walking down to the pole barn. i smelt this bad stink. got to looking around and found the cooler setting behind a tree. they had got in a big fight with each other at the friends house. one guy was the others dad. well he got so mad at his dad he told him to get in the car. and he just headed home to tenn, without the fish. they told me later when i told them they owed me a cooler, because i just threw cooler and all away. they would pay for the cooler. that they was sorry they hadnt called me about the fish. they thought i would see the cooler. but it was hid behind a tree. it stunk so bad i didnt even open it, i just set the cooler in the trash can,LOL. I NEVER TOOK THEM BACK TO ERIE AGAIN.
sherman


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

I put all guts and skin in a 5 gallon bucket with a vented lid and fill it up with water. Then stir it every couple days and after a few weeks everything decomposes . And I pour the emulsion over my pepper plants and around the drip line of my peach tree.

You can add molasisis to the bucket and it will help break it down faster. It works wonders on your plants . 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

Wood chipper

promag


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

I just throw them in the woods to the Racoons. My neighbor traps, so it work out for both of us. I used to keep a slop bucket(for plants), but that just got too much for my nose to handle.


----------



## gerb (Apr 13, 2010)

i agree with the freezer method. i still have some crab legs that ended up being spoiled in the freezer. i keep forgetting about them on trash day. theyve been in there for a month. haha


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

promag said:


> Wood chipper
> 
> promag


ya mean like this? LOL


----------



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

boatnut said:


> ya mean like this? LOL
> 
> Fargo Woodchipper Scene (gross) - YouTube


Lol. Exactly what I was thinking but with fish not people.

promag


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I know a guy that puts them in small grocery bags and stops by the walmart parking lot trash cans..


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

leftfordead88 said:


> I put all guts and skin in a 5 gallon bucket with a vented lid and fill it up with water. Then stir it every couple days and after a few weeks everything decomposes . And I pour the emulsion over my pepper plants and around the drip line of my peach tree.
> 
> You can add molasisis to the bucket and it will help break it down faster. It works wonders on your plants .
> 
> ...


Yep in the garden any plants etc 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bass-Chad (Mar 9, 2012)

I feed them to stray cats around my house.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Another vote for thr freezer. I just put them out with the garbage before work on trash day. Even in the heat of summer it doesn't stink.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

crappiedude said:


> Another vote for thr freezer. I just put them out with the garbage before work on trash day. Even in the heat of summer it doesn't stink.


Same here! I bought a scratch and dent special for the garage. I put all the fish remains for the trash man. I also recycle and freeze all my 2 liter pop bottles for my coolers. I save a lot of money on ice that way.


----------



## Eriesteamer (Mar 9, 2007)

I use to put my fish guts in used plastic shoppng bags then in a box. rapped the box in christmas papper and then set in a parking lot. LOL you be surprised at the way first see it did all to get there hands on it and thinking great thing in side. Man those was the best way get rid the guts. I still do this once in a while.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

I use the freezer method now a day's...

But when I was a kid my dad would have one of us dig a whole in the garden between plants and bury them. We had the best garden on the block...

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

Yep bury them in our garden and it works awesome! People keep asking what I use on my garden, and I just tell them fish.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

kingofamberley said:


> Step 1: double or tripple bag it.
> Step 2: throw it in the freezer until trash pickup
> Step 3: do NOT tell the lady its in there


plus 1 thats what i do but i have my own freezer


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Use to freeze till trash day. Also liked putting in the garden. But the ***** and stuff started digging and thats a no no in my garden. Now I take them clear out back and pile them in the weeds. The animals feed on them and the maggots t4ear them up too. And out there we dont go very often so it dont bother us. We also take all the scraps there. Between that,burning and recycling we save a ton on trash! And it keeps the animals away from the house.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

I usually Clean my Fish in the Garage on an old piece of Countertop - then Freeze the Guts in a plastic Trash Bag until the night before Trash Day. I live with Relatives in their Home - so I am stuck with certain Rules. "No Fish Cleaning in the House."


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

sometimes at the mosquito breakwall there,d be a older guy fishing, if I had a few crappie I<D bag them and hang them on the mirror of his van,


----------



## Dawgus (Jul 8, 2012)

Mine go straight to the strawberry patch and/or vegetable garden.


----------



## LindyRigger (Apr 13, 2004)

It looks like I better make room in the freezer. I have done this in the past, but I have a tendency to forget about it.
Thx
Lindyrigger


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I have always used the freezer method but I'm going to have some fun with the ERIESTREAMER method in the near future.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Vacuum seal and put in trash or if it's Hot, freeze till trash day!


----------

